# oscar robertson died last night



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Oct 26, 2005)

a well known man in ball ground died last night.  i had mixed feelings when i first heard the news which made me ashamed of myself.  he was not a very well liked man.  he seemed to be very unhappy in his life and he caused a lot of grief for the people of ball ground.  i began to think what if this man was lost and noone ever took the time to try to let him know about jesus.  i pray that he was saved.  as a man it was hard for me to be upset because he has done so many people wrong, but i know thats not a good christian of me.  i pray for his family cause they have had a hard life with him.  i think he has two daughters and a couple of grandkids, that he probably dont even know about.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Oct 26, 2005)

Festus, I've heard of him several times but it is our duty to pray for him and his family.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 26, 2005)

Would this man also be known as The Rock Man?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 26, 2005)

Lady Ducked'up said:
			
		

> Would this man also be known as The Rock Man?


Yep!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 27, 2005)

Thought so. I hunted in Ballground years ago on some land that backed up to his. He was very unusual. I really hate to hear that he passed away though.


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 27, 2005)

this is the guy that owns all the shops in downtown and had all those piles of rocks everywhere?  I know some people who know him and they tell me he was not what you would have called an upright man but i never met him.  Downtown ballground has been blighted due to the use of their downtown district.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah he was a very big land owner.  itll be interesting to see what happens to all of it.  he has two daughters but it wouldnt surprise me if he left everything to a cow or something.  he was crazy


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes he was very crazy. I must have caught him on a good day because he actually let my mother and I go in his shops. It has been about 18 yr ago. For the past 10 years or so he would tell everyone that he wouldn't even open the doors if you didn't have $10,000.00 to spend. Unbelievable!!!! Anyone who has ever drove through Ballground has had to see him. He would always just sit in his Chevy truck all day long. There is probably no telling how much money he his worth. I have heard that it's an awful lot.


----------

